# 2000 Altima wide open throttle issue



## Theplague13 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello, I have a 2000 Nissan Altima gale with 127,000 miles on it and all new maintenance oil, plugs, filters ect. One the car drives and climbs rpms just fine while cruising. If I need to punch the pedal to pick up speed fast the car jerks and you can see the rpm Guage bouncing back and fourth between every 1000 rpms but very slowly climbs speed. Almost feels like My foot press’ the gas pedal and lets off repeatedly. Strangest thing no check engine light.


----------

